# απεγνωσμένος / απελπισμένος



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2010)

Κάπου το έχω ξανασυζητήσει σίγουρα, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω*. Τελευταία πολύ συχνά ακούω και βλέπω γραμμένο "είμαι απεγνωσμένος". Οι δικές μου φτωχές γνώσεις λένε αυτό που λέει το ΛΚΝ, δηλαδή απεγνωσμένη ενέργεια, απεγνωσμένη προσπάθεια, όχι απεγνωσμένος άνθρωπος. Ο άνθρωπος βρίσκεται σε απόγνωση ή αλλιώς είναι απελπισμένος. 
*απεγνωσμένος -η -ο* [apeγnozménos] E3 *:* για ενέργεια που γίνεται, συνήθ. χωρίς ελπίδα επιτυχίας, από κπ. που βρίσκεται σε απόγνωση: _Έκανε απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες. _~_ αγώνας. H αντίστασή τους ήταν απεγνωσμένη. _* απεγνωσμένα *EΠIPP. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _ἀπεγνωσμένος _μππ. του αρχ. _ἀπογιγνώσκω_]
 *απελπισμένος -η -ο *[apelpizménos] E3 μππ. του _απελπίζω _ *:* *1.*που έχει χάσει κάθε ελπίδα, που βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση απελπισίας, που αισθάνεται απελπισία: _Eίναι _~_ με τις δουλειές του. Eίναι απελπισμένη από τις αταξίες του. _*2. *που είναι εκδήλωση απελπισμένου ανθρώπου: _Έκανε μια τελευταία απελπισμένη προσπάθεια. _* απελπισμένα *EΠIPP: _Φώναζε_ _/_ _ικέτευε_ ~. [μππ. του _απελπίζω_] ​
*Το βρήκα τελικά πού έχει ξαναγίνει αυτή η συζήτηση: σ' ένα φόρουμ όπου συζητούν μερικοί χρήστες, που γιορτάζουν όλοι του Αγίου Banned, με τους ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ, που γιορτάζουν άλλες μέρες.


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2010)

είναι γνωστότατη φράση της βυζαντινής υμνογραφίας.


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2010)

Για την τρέχουσα χρήση όμως συμφωνώ απολύτως με την Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2010)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ, απλώς υπαινίσσομαι ότι το θέμα είναι ανοιχτό, με την έννοια ότι οι σημασίες είναι ταυτόσημες και άρα είναι θέμα λεξιλογίου. Έχουμε δύο οικογένειες:

_απελπισία, απελπίζομαι, απελπισμένος, άπελπις_
και
_απόγνωση, -------------, απεγνωσμένος_

Είναι σαφές ότι η πρώτη κυριαρχεί, είναι πιο συχνή, τρέχουσα, 'λαϊκή'. Ως προς τις μετοχές, λέμε συνήθως _'είμαι απελπισμένος', 'έκανε απελπισμένες/απέλπιδες προσπάθειες'_, και έκανε _'απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες'_. Θεωρώ ότι το να επεκταθεί η χρήση και προς το _'είμαι απεγνωσμένος'_ είναι πιθανό και πάντως όχι αθέμιτο. Είναι καθαρά θέμα χρήσης, και η χρήση αλλάζει μέσα στο χρόνο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2010)

Costas said:


> Θεωρώ ότι το να επεκταθεί η χρήση και προς το _'είμαι απεγνωσμένος'_ είναι πιθανό και πάντως όχι αθέμιτο. Είναι καθαρά θέμα χρήσης, και η χρήση αλλάζει μέσα στο χρόνο.


+1, ακριβώς αυτό σκεφτόμουν.


----------

